# Laptop for Rs 50000



## AniketChavan74234 (Nov 12, 2015)

This is for my friend.
Need for college and casual gaming.
1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
Between Rs 45000 - Rs 50000.(50k is the max he can pay.Lower is better)

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

    Whatever is the best Size in this budget.No personal preference for size or weight.


3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook?
Needed in college for college work as he stays in hostel. And he wants to play games too.
GTA V and Hitman Absolution are the games he want to play so is it possible in this budget please tell?
5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
No.
4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
no preference suggest best considering ASS and other stuff in this budget.
a. Like:
b. Dislike:


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution ( 768p (HD) / 900p / 1080p (Full HD) ) = * 1080p will be prefered will go with 768p also *
    Battery back up ( normal (3-4hrs) / extended (5-7hrs) ) 
    Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local / Abroad (do mention the country) ) *Online and Offline both ok .No abroad option.*

I search and have found this laptops?
pls comment if they are good?
HP Pavilion 15-ab031TX Notebook (M2W74PA) (5th Gen Intel Core i5- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62 cm (15.6)- Windows 8.1- 2GB Graphics) (White) - Buy HP Pavilion 15-ab031TX Notebook (M2W74PA) (5th Gen Intel Core i5- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62 cm (15.6)- Windows

Asus A550JX XX142D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" HD 4GB Nvidia 950M Graphics | eBay

I personally like the Ebay one but never brought from ebay and don't know anything about seller. Please if some can comment on it will be great.

If better options are there please suggest.

He needs to buy withing 2-3days so pleas reply soon.Thank you


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 12, 2015)

I was going to suggest those 2.

Get HP one, if genuine OS, 1080p anti glare display matters

For performance, get the ASUS one

That ebay seller is a good one. ASUS provides international warranty so don't worry. HP one has ADP too though

If gaming is a priority, get GTX950M, because 940M has performance bit better than my GT650M. In my laptop the latest CoD Black Ops 3 runs at low graphics quality (smoothly). So you will be better off with 950M


----------



## AniketChavan74234 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks for the quick reply. But can the  mention games be played at atleast medium setting on the 950m?

And What is ADP?


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 12, 2015)

AniketChavan74234 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. But can the  mention games be played at atleast medium setting on the 950m?
> 
> And What is ADP?



I guess, CoD BO3 will easily run @ medium to high @ 768p resolution with 950M

ADP- Accidental Damage Protection
Basically no qustions asked repairs. Even if you drop your laptop & it breaks, take all the broken parts to service centre, they will replace all the broken parts for free


----------



## AniketChavan74234 (Nov 12, 2015)

I was talking about Gta v . Anyway thanks. Will tell my friend about this.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 12, 2015)

AniketChavan74234 said:


> I was talking about Gta v . Anyway thanks. Will tell my friend about this.



GTA V is inferior to CoD BO3 in terms of graphics, so...


----------



## AniketChavan74234 (Nov 12, 2015)

Ohh i didn't know that... Thanks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 12, 2015)

Get the asus one. A better GPU will always be good in the longer run.


----------



## AniketChavan74234 (Nov 12, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get the asus one. A better GPU will always be good in the longer run.


Thanks and yes i told my friend the same thing. My friend is just skeptical about ebay now.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 12, 2015)

In eBay, if a seller has good feedback, 95%+ , then its good to go. Also do check the number of feedback.

That ebay seller has 98% with 1000+ feedbacks, so buy from him


----------



## AniketChavan74234 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey guys....the seller has ended the listing.. My friend took time in taking the decision.  So should he go with that hp one now? Are there any other better than that?  That seller also has the same asus model for 52k is it worth it considering my friend can spend that much.


----------



## napsterv (Nov 19, 2015)

AniketChavan74234 said:


> Hey guys....the seller has ended the listing.. My friend took time in taking the decision.  So should he go with that hp one now? Are there any other better than that?  That seller also has the same asus model for 52k is it worth it considering my friend can spend that much.



The product is worth it. But please note that it's imported. There is thai language on the keyboard. The seller looks legit though. I sent a query and he replied in minutes.


----------



## AniketChavan74234 (Nov 19, 2015)

napsterv said:


> The product is worth it. But please note that it's imported. There is thai language on the keyboard. The seller looks legit though. I sent a query and he replied in minutes.


Ya even i think its legit. But 52k is worth it?  There is one hp by the same seller hp ab049tx...i7 5500u, 4gb, 2gb 940m for 49k? Still asus is better right?  Considering its 52k price tag..


----------



## napsterv (Nov 19, 2015)

AniketChavan74234 said:


> Ya even i think its legit. But 52k is worth it?  There is one hp by the same seller hp ab049tx...i7 5500u, 4gb, 2gb 940m for 49k? Still asus is better right?  Considering its 52k price tag..



Yep. The thing is the HP one has a dual core i7 cpu whereas the ASUS one's got a original quad core. You're also getting double the amount of memory.


----------



## AniketChavan74234 (Nov 19, 2015)

Ok thanks for that info.  And btw any chance listing can come back on ebay?


----------



## napsterv (Nov 19, 2015)

AniketChavan74234 said:


> Ok thanks for that info.  And btw any chance listing can come back on ebay?



The listing is already active here


----------



## AniketChavan74234 (Nov 19, 2015)

Sorry i meant the 50k one. It ended day before yesterday.


----------



## AniketChavan74234 (Nov 19, 2015)

napsterv said:


> The listing is already active here


And the thing is I can't use my hike coupon on this one i was getting 2k discount before.


----------



## napsterv (Nov 19, 2015)

Nah I don't think the 50K one is coming back. The seller probably adjusted the price due to the Dollar/INR.


----------



## AniketChavan74234 (Nov 19, 2015)

Yeah even i think so. Will tell my friend to build it if he can pay 52k or else go for  the hp one.


----------



## napsterv (Nov 19, 2015)

Good luck. Convince him for the ASUS. The extra 2K will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## AniketChavan74234 (Nov 19, 2015)

Yup sure.  Even i am hung up on the Asus. Lets see what he decides.  Thanks again guys.  Thanks [MENTION=286233]napsterv[/MENTION]


----------



## napsterv (Nov 19, 2015)

Anyime.


----------

